# Belmar 10/15 - 10/17



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Just came back home to MD from Belmar, NJ. Fished the the inlet at Belmar and the Tog bite is good. Specifically targeted togs all 3 days. Must of caught a dozen togs between 12-16 inches. Unfortunately you are only allowed to keep one tog (blackfish) per day. Limited out quick each day and since them critters are so fun to catch I kept at it and threw the rest back.

I used green crabs on home made tog rigs. I was the only one fishing at the inlet today. Freaking pouring rain and wind gust that toppled my small kooler all over the jetty rocks. Only a true mad fisherman would of been craziest enough to have gone out there. The waves were crashing against the jetty. But, I had some good hits and could'nt leave however bad the weather was. Took out the casting rod with some metal, plugs and bucktails but no hits. Going to make another trip up their in about 2 weeks and bring home some more togs and the Stripers should be hittin good at that time.


----------

